

Why is this not the default setting on Wikipedia? - sneak
http://www.csspivot.com/rgjUp

======
nodata
Because sans-serif is easier to read. It even says that on the page you link
to:

"Due to the basic constraint of screen resolution—typically 100 pixels per
inch or less—the serifs in some fonts can be difficult to discern on screen."

------
Vintern
Because you read Wikipedia on a screen and serif fonts on screen are harder to
read? That's my opinion, I bet others prefer serif fonts even on screen, but I
feel that they make it a lot harder to read.

